# Gehäuse mit Fenster lauter?



## p12 (5. September 2007)

*Gehäuse mit Fenster lauter?*

hi,

da ich mir demnächst wohl ein neues Gehäuse zulegen möchte, z.B. den TT Soprano DX oder NZXT Hush die Frage, sind die Ausführungen mit nem Fenster eigentlich lauter, als die Standard-Ausführung? 

Eure Erfahrungen damit?

p12


----------



## p12 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster lauter?*

so, hier meine Erfahrung damit, da ja bisher keiner geantwortet hat:

"Alter" Midi-Tower von Intertech getauscht gegen neuen NZXT Apollo mit Fenster.
Den alten Tower hatte ich mit 2 leisen 80er BeQuiet-Lüftern ausgestattet, der neue hat schon 2 relativ leise 12cm Lüfter drin, einen hinten, einer im Fenster, zusätzlich habe ich noch einen leisen 12cm Scythe-Lüfter vorne vor dem Plattenkäfig instaliert. Ergebnis:

Der neue Tower mit Fenster ist trotz einem Lüfter mehr und dem Fenster allenfalls unwesentlich lauter (subjektiv im Windows-Idle-Modus praktisch nicht zu unterscheiden in der Lautstärke!). Das unwesentlich lauter bezieht sich nur auf die minimal hörbareren Plattenzugriffe. Fazit: also ein Fenster ist bei ansonsten identischer Hardware kein für mich kein Grund einen lauteren PC zu befürchten! Da ich großen Wert auf einen relativ leisen PC lege und es ansonsten im Zimmer ruhig ist, hatte ich die Befürchtung, daß ein Fenster doch den PC lauter machen würde.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster lauter?*



			
				p12 am 17.09.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> so, hier meine Erfahrung damit, da ja bisher keiner geantwortet hat:
> .


 das hat ich mir gedacht, wer kauft schließlich erst ein gehäuse ohne und das das gleiche mit fenster, so dass er es vergleichen kann...? 

ansonsten kann, wenn ich mir das überlege, beides der fall sein: lauter oder gleichlaut. aber wohl nicht WEGEN des fensters. es kann sogar sein, dass ein gut verarbeitetes gehäuse in der variante mit fenster leiser ist als das gleiche modell ohne, da das fenster idR ja dicker ist als ein normales blech.


----------



## SCUX (17. September 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster lauter?*



			
				p12 am 05.09.2007 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> da ich mir demnächst wohl ein neues Gehäuse zulegen möchte, z.B. den TT Soprano DX oder NZXT Hush die Frage, sind die Ausführungen mit nem Fenster eigentlich lauter, als die Standard-Ausführung?
> 
> ...


also der Soprano mit original Lüfter und Window ist ziemlich laut!!
kein Plan ob ich den "DX" hatte, kannst in der Galerie bei mir schauen...

ob plastik Fenster oder plastik Wände, das dürfte keinen Unterschied machen

EDIT: bei einigen OnlineShops stehn doch in den Beschreibungen auch Lautstärken.....


----------



## Jackass1291 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Gehäuse mit Fenster lauter?*

ALSO zum thermaltke soprano kann ich dir nur soviel sagen, die standart lüfter sind viel zu laut die würde ich auf jeden fall austauschen... ansonsten is das soprano ein gutes gehäuse man hat relativ viel platz, aber bei einer 8800ULTRA könnte der platz knapp werden.... fallls du aber keine hast kannst du es dir ruhig kuafen    im allgemeinen sind die meisten gehäuse mit fenster ein bisschen lauter aber wenn du leise lüfter verbaust  wirst du fast keinen unterschied hören können


----------

